# 2 stroke to a 4 stroke?



## nytebyte (Jan 9, 2018)

I have a 20hp Mariner on a Lund 14' now and I am thinking of going to a 4 stroke 20 Suzuki or Tahatsu. With this boat set up the way I like it now I get 23 mph. Plenty for me. Question is would I lose anything by going to a 4 stroke? To me a 20 is a 20 but I've heard the 4 strokes don't have the power? Thanks, Jim


----------



## Scott F (Jan 9, 2018)

The 4 stroke will be heavier. If everything else is the same, you will lose a bit of top end speed due to the extra weight. Your gas mileage will improve, and your wallet will be lighter for the money you spent on a new motor.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jan 9, 2018)

Be a little heavier. Top speed should be very close but the two stroke will eat the four strokes lunch getting up on plane. But either the four, you’ll have money left for lunch at the gas station and it’s quieter, nice especially if you troll a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nytebyte (Jan 9, 2018)

No idea what my Mariner weighs but I see the Suzuki is advertised at 97# and I should be able to get by on a 3 gallon tank rather than the 6 My mariner takes. Always like to start with a full tank even if I don't need it LOL. That should make up for the weight change. Mostly interested in the power. I like the idea of the quite 4 stroke. Not sure which motor is the better of the 2. I don't see many of either in the waters I fish. Mostly Mercs and Yamahas around here.


----------



## crappie777 (Jan 9, 2018)

You need to check out the new Mercury 20 hp 4 stroke. It's built by Tohatsu so its light weight but it has a lot of interesting features.


----------



## Prowelder (Jan 9, 2018)

You will lose some speed due to the motor being heavier However the four stroke should be A lot quieter than the 2 stroke. If you're worried about it step it up and get a bigger 4 stroke

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 10, 2018)

youll lose top end speed, 4 stroke very heavy. the power to weight ratio of a 2 stroke is great.


----------



## nytebyte (Jan 10, 2018)

Just found the specs on my motor online. The 1988 mariner 20hp is 107# so the Suzuki is 10# lighter. Still cant decide. 30 years old and no problems. Wonder if I can get that out of a new 4 stroke. There isn't anything wrong with it now but I would like something quiet and maybe electric start. Getting older and not so easy to pull over. As far as a starting battery a motorcycle one would work and they are not all that heavy so that extra weight would make it about the same as the Mariner. Figure if it will start my Goldwing it would start a small 20 hp outboard. Just looked it up and see the Suzuki 20 with electric start is 106# so real close to the Mariner.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jan 10, 2018)

Your old motor still works good, so it can get good price on used market.

10 years from now you will be glad you made the change.

It won't get any cheaper.


----------



## Scott F (Jan 10, 2018)

On a smaller motor, it may not be as much of an issue, but when I bought my new electric start 35hp Tohatsu a year ago, I was warned about using too small a battery to start it. The electronics in new motors are pretty sophisticated and require strong steady power. Check with your dealer and manufacturer to see what size battery to use. You wouldn’t want to fry the computer in a new motor. 
As an older guy myself, electric start was a requirement for me as well as power trim. Trying to pull start a 20hp or bigger 4 stroke is not something you want to do frequently. If you are going to repower, don’t try and save a few dollars by not buying the biggest motor your hull will allow. For resale value alone, a bigger motor makes it much easier to resell.


----------



## wmk0002 (Jan 10, 2018)

Is the Suzuki fuel injection? That would be nice to have as well.


----------



## crappie777 (Jan 11, 2018)

The new 20 hp Mercury, Suzuki and Tohatsu are all as light or lighter than a lot of the old 2strokes. They also are fuel injected so they should start easier, run better, quieter, maybe faster than the old 2smokes. Things have changed in the last couple years.


----------



## nytebyte (Jan 11, 2018)

That's what I was thinking and hopeing. Faster or at least as fast and lighter. Like the idea of not having to mix fuel and the quite of the 4stroke. Would be nice if the dependability was there to. Anyone change to a 4 with the same horsepower as the 2 stroke? How did it do?


----------



## crappie777 (Jan 12, 2018)

The Tohatsu and Mercury are brandnew but check out posts by fellow member Scobeb on the Suzuki. Very interesting.


----------



## ErnieLearns (Jan 14, 2018)

One other advantage of the 4-stroke is no more mixing oil and gas.


----------



## Bob9863 (Jan 14, 2018)

I had a Yamaha 15hp 4 stroke on a previous boat, and a slightly older Yamaha 2 stroke on my last boat so a good comparison I think.
Well the 4 was quieter and had a very very smooth idol but was almost twice the cowling size, but the 2 stroke was a revvy little thing, light on the tingyness but amazing pick up and flat out speed.
I have to say I preferred the two stroke, mixing fuel is no drama and they are simple and reliable motors.

Although all motors will be 4 stroke soon, even chainsaws and the like.


----------



## nytebyte (Jan 14, 2018)

Probably going to wait and see how I come out on taxes this year. Wish I could do like a car and try it out first LOL. The Suzuki has been out for awhile and seems to have proven itself where the Tahatsu is just now going to EFI so If all goes well I think I will go with the Suzuki. Thanks for the info. Jim


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jan 14, 2018)

In the older 2 strokes, 20hp usually share the same platform as 25 and 30 hp engines. In the newer 4 strokes it’s mostly
15-20 and 25-30 that share. You would probably not have much if any weight penalty. The new motors are nice. In your case, it’s a win. Quiet, smooth, fuel efficient. As for long term reliability, time will tell. The 1983 Johnson 35 that I run has few moving parts and simple electronics. Runs great and I trust it enough for interior camping/fishing trips in Canada. A new Suzuki 30 hp costs 6 grand and weighs 50 lbs more, so I’ll be sticking with the old one for a while. If I was running a 20 and not looking to upgrade power, I’d be taking a hard look at that Suzuki if there is a good dealer close to you. Happy fishing either way you decide. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nytebyte (Jan 14, 2018)

That's one of the things holding me back-no local dealer. If I go the new Suzuki route it will probably be with Online Outboards (Cumberland) and take my chances that nothing goes wrong. The normal maintenance I can handle I think but other than that I would just have to hope for the best.


----------



## turbotodd (Jan 16, 2018)

The weight is a non-issue in all honesty. Guys are so afraid of 10 lbs it's just funny. BUT that said, watch the weights of the 4 stroke stuff because, well basically the newer the motor the lighter it is. Some of the older stuff are heavy pigs. 

You won't see any decrease in top speed to speak of, at least not with a Tohatsu/Merc/Nissan. All the same motor, rebadged. I hate the way Mercury does that...can they not build their own small 4 stroke motor? Speaks volumes, in my opinion. Also, I am told that a new 15 and 20 Yamaha will be introduced at some point. They're secretive. Could be tomorrow. Could be 5 years from now. The current 15/20 are the same exact motor with minor differences making up the 5hp, same weight everything. Great motor. Sold hundreds, never seen one back for anything but an oil change or carb cleaning (sitting without use for long length of time).

Yes, with a 4 stroke, 3 gallons lasts a LONG time. I have a 25 and I've yet to run 3 gallons of fuel through it in the 6 years I've owned it. Not on a single outing anyway. I have run as far as about 22 miles upriver, full throttle 99% of the time, drift back, do it again and after loading, was down about 2 gallons (1 gal left). Pretty impressed with the lack of fuel usage.

Maintenance is no big deal. Beats forgetting to premix for sure; along with the other perks of the 4 stroke stuff.

There was a long post about Suzuki on this forum. Might search for it....that poster and several others locally have NOT been impressed with them. And locally, zero support for 'em. One dealer in the entire state and they may not even deal with them now.


----------



## Scott F (Jan 16, 2018)

My 50/35 Tohatsu jet 2 stroke outboard weighs 192 pounds. A Mercury, 4 stroke 40/29 weighs 267 pounds. A 70 pound difference is quite a bit and a loss of an extra 6 hp made it a no brainer for me to choose the 2 stroke.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 17, 2018)

My 25 HP Mercury four stroke with elect start and PT&T weighs in at 180#. I think that is kind of heavy. Fuel usage is decent. I can run 3 - 4 miles, troll for hours, and run back on well under 2 gallons. With my boat, I don't think I could make the 22 mile upriver runs like TurboTodd, but the fuel economy is still pretty darn good.


----------



## crappie777 (Jan 17, 2018)

The new Mercury 20 hp lightest advertised weight is 99 lbs. I'm wondering if that much of a weight savings would affect the 5 hp difference between the 20 hp and the 25 hp??????


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 17, 2018)

crappie777 said:


> The new Mercury 20 hp lightest advertised weight is 99 lbs. I'm wondering if that much of a weight savings would affect the 5 hp difference between the 20 hp and the 25 hp??????



Interesting question. You gain 5 HP and 80 pounds. I don't know. Maybe as long as the power to weight ratio is better you are ahead of the game. Other than that, I wouldn't even begin to know how to figure something like this.


----------



## nytebyte (Jan 17, 2018)

The Mercury sounds interesting and the dealers are all over. I wonder when they will be available? Tahatsu or Suzuki will probably still get my business because if I buy on line I will end up doing all the service myself anyway. No dealer around here will touch it if I don't buy from them. Cant blame them but I can save a lot of money ordering it and I don't mind doing the service work. Everything around my area is full retail because of or last oil boom. Dealers don't care that we all don't have Oil jobs because a lot do LOL.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 17, 2018)

Well, for whatever it is worth and as already said, Tohatsu makes the smaller HP outboards for Mercury and Nissan. They seem to have a decent rep.


----------



## water bouy (Jan 18, 2018)

I may get a 4 stroke once the new lighter ones make it to the used market but for now old 2 strokes are fine. They seem to last forever and they weigh 60 lbs or so less.


----------



## nytebyte (Jan 18, 2018)

I cant find his posts on that motor but seem to remember some kind of problem? Pretty sure all companies have a problem now and then. Just have to hope they stand behind there product. The Suzuki has been out for a few years was my thinking and this I think is the first year for the Tahatsu.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 18, 2018)

nytebyte said:


> I cant find his posts on that motor but seem to remember some kind of problem? Pretty sure all companies have a problem now and then. Just have to hope they stand behind there product. The Suzuki has been out for a few years was my thinking and this I think is the first year for the Tahatsu.



I am probably misunderstanding what you are saying, but Tohatsu has been producing outboards for quite a while. I'm not pushing them over another brand. I don't have near the experience to do that. LOL

The amount of joint venturing is kind of crazy. At one point a while back Yamaha was making major components for Mercury and I see that Honda will produce higher HP outboards for Tohatsu.


----------



## nytebyte (Jan 19, 2018)

What I meant was the Suzuki has had the fuel injection for a few year and I think this is the first year for Tahatsu. I wouldn't think they would put it out on the market without feeling they have it right but without a close dealer the Suzuki has proven themselves where this is new on the small Tahatsu near as I know.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 19, 2018)

nytebyte said:


> What I meant was the Suzuki has had the fuel injection for a few year and I think this is the first year for Tahatsu. I wouldn't think they would put it out on the market without feeling they have it right but without a close dealer the Suzuki has proven themselves where this is new on the small Tahatsu near as I know.




I think they have been doing EFI for a while. Maybe for other brands. Again I'm not promoting Tohatsu. I've actually never used one. Just know that they made my Merc which has EFI. I think if I were looking at a lower HP Merc I would go with the Tohatsu logo just to save a few $$.


----------



## crappie777 (Jan 19, 2018)

Computer problems this morning, I'm BACK all you lucky people!!!!!. I'm really interested in that new Mercury 20hp if my local dealer can get me one I think it would work pretty good on a new Lowe 1648. What you think???? Opinions??????













i'm


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 19, 2018)

crappie777 said:


> Computer problems this morning, I'm BACK all you lucky people!!!!!. I'm really interested in that new Mercury 20hp if my local dealer can get me one I think it would work pretty good on a new Lowe 1648. What you think???? Opinions??????
> 
> As said earlier, if it were me I would also look at the 20 HP Tohatsu. Say that only because I think they are mechanically the same motor and there could be a savings. But I don't have extensive experience so getting other feedback and doing some additional research is a good idea.
> 
> ...


----------



## turbotodd (Jan 30, 2018)

Suzuki is not unheard of, but Suzuki has nowhere near the "clout" that they had 15 years ago.

A number of years ago, Suzuki had some financial issues that they were not able to effectively deal with. As such, some of their product line vanished as a cost savings. To my knowledge, they have never really bounced back. We get publications at work that are specifically for dealers; and a lot of it is advertising similar to "cycle world" and the like. Suzuki hasn't been mentioned in YEARS. Aside from the GSXR's, they don't have anything really new. A lot of the older stuff that has been bandaged up, updated to meet emissions, etc but nothing really new-at least on the motorsports side of things. Suzuki has always been known for motorcycles. Well, motorcycle sales across the board are DOWN about 80% in the last few years. With them relying so heavily on motorcycles, they have lost a TON of the market share by not expanding into the side-by-side and ATV markets; and also the outboard market. They got into the side-by-sides with the QUV which was about the same time they had a joint venture with Kawasaki. The QUV was a Mule with different colored plastic; and some of the Kawi's were Suzuki's with different colors and stickers. They did that for a few years.

On the OB stuff, I've tested some of them-and most of them sub 25hp. Some before they were officially released to the public. I'd honestly say that I was not impressed with any of 'em. If I were, I'd certainly tell you about it here first. It's almost as if they've got great ideas and intentions but seems like never goes anywhere?

Maybe Suzuki stuff is more popular in other areas of the country. Dunno. I'd like to know the whole lowdown though.

Locally there used to be 3 dealers that sold OB's and outdoors stuff (ATV's and motorcycles). All 3 of them are gone. I was working at a Kawasaki dealer and they were hit by the IRS, the agents let us shop guys leave earlier than the sales maggotts, and I ran right over to Suzuki dealer and applied for employment. Got an offer immediately and I said let me give my boss a 2 week notice. He was fine with that. So I did, the next day. A week and a half later, I go back over to Suzuki dealer to reserve a place in the shop, to park my boxes and get acclamated. This was on my lunch break. Bought an oil filter and 4 quarts of oil for my bike while I was there and was impressed with the facility and it's personnel. Looked forward to working there. That evening I realized that I had gotten the wrong oil filter. Next day on lunch I ran back over there to exchange, sign in the window "closed indefinitely". And they-and 2 other dealers within 40 mile radius-are gone. All close to the same time frame, well within a month of each other. I hated it for 'em. And I hated the fact that I had to go back to the Kawi dealer and tell the boss I wasn't leaving after packing my stuff up, cleaning the work area up, etc. Made me look like a shifty idiot, but I will say that he was understanding given the circumstance. Some bosses would say hit the road. Nowadays, if you want a new Suzuki outboard, you can order it, or drive a MINIMUM of 110 miles from where I sit right now to get one. And even then, it's one dealer, in the worst possible part of that town, so bad that they had to put up razor wire around the perimeter. So you feel like you're going to jail. And then once inside, they all look at you like you're fixin' to rob the place at gun point. Not for me, although I have stopped in once or twice on the (quick) way through town.

I have a class tomorrow and will speak with some higher-ups, may be able to get some more lowdown on Suzuki and why I don't hear much about 'em anymore.


----------



## nytebyte (Jan 31, 2018)

Makes that Tahatsu sound better all the time.


----------

